# Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945



## Hyper1on (11. April 2010)

*Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem habe ich mein System mit einem Phenom II X4 945 ( 95W TDP ) ausgerüstet.

Der mitgelieferte Boxed-Kühler ist soweit ich das sehen konnte aus Aluminium und hat keine Heatpipes.

Der vorher vwerdenete CPU, ein Athlon 64 X2 6400+ ( 125W TDP ) hatte einen Kühler mit Kupferkern und Heatpipes.

Meine Überlegung war nun den "alten" Kühler für den neuen Prozessor zu verwenden, da dieser ja auh 125W asgelegt ist.

Damit sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein den neuen CPU besser zu kühlen.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Ja kla kannst du den nehmen, der wird etwas besser Kühlen aber jetzt auch nicht welten besser und genauso laut ist er auch. Jeder Kühler ab 20€ ist besser und leiser als der Boxed, denk darüber mal nach würde sich echt lohnen.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

ist das am3 oder am2 sockel ?
edit: am2+ ok 
*Noctua NH-D14 ist dann das richtige

*


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Ich hab auf meinem PII X3 720 auch den Boxed Kühler eines PII X4 955 (125 TDP). Reicht locker zum übertackten und die Temps sind immer noch besser wie mit dem original Boxed Kühler, obwohl der Lüfter eher langsamer dreht. Trotzdem bereue ich manchmal meine Entscheidung, weil die Lautstärke nervt schon etwas.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

eben ^^ 



> Noctua NH-D14 ist dann das richtige


----------



## Chicago (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ist das am3 oder am2 sockel ?
> edit: am2+ ok
> *Noctua NH-D14 ist dann das richtige
> 
> *



Warum gleich das Größte und Teuerste an Preisen?
Wenn er nicht OC´en will, reicht auch ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM!
Wenn er dann doch OC´en will reicht nen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B!
gruß Chicago


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

^^ hast recht 
aber den mugen kann er sich auch holen wenn er nicht oc will

edit : sry wusste nicht das der 65 euro kostet oO


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht auf den Kühlkörper eines Boxed Kühlers einen leisen 80er Lüfter drauf zu basteln? So was hier z.B.:

Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 Pro PWM - 80mm

Wäre vielleicht auch ein Lösungsansatz um den Boxed leiser zu bekommen.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

naja aber nicht sinnvoll dann hat man immernoch keine heatpipes


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Gibt ja auch Boxed Kühler mit Heatpipes.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Ab CPU's mit 100 Watt werden welche mit Headpipes mitgelifert aber so viel besser sind die jetzt auch nicht. Wie oben schon geschrieben jeder Kühler ab 20 Mücken ist 10 mal besser und leiser.

Ist der billigste den ich finden konnte kostet 11€ und ist drotzdem um längen besser als deiner: Link:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...nder/Arctic-Cooling-Freezer-64-LP::12734.html


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

aber der hat keine
edit: ja stimmt


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ab CPU's mit 100 Watt werden welche mit Headpipes mitgelifert aber so viel besser sind die jetzt auch nicht. Wie oben schon geschrieben jeder Kühler ab 20 Mücken ist 10 mal besser und leiser.


 
Hier im Forum hate mal jemand (Name ist mir gerade entfallen ) den Boxed eines PII X4 955 mit einem Scythe Big Shuriken verglichen. Der Scythe war von der Kühlleistung erst gleichwertig, nach dem er einen stärkeren Lüfter montiert hatte. Wahrscheinlich lagen Welten zwischen der Lautstärke, bei der Kühlleistung aber nicht.


----------



## darkycold (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Ich hab auch den AC 64 pro auf meinem 945, ohne OC
Mit der automatischen Lüftersteuerung im Bios läuft er bei so gut wie nicht hörbaren 700 rpm.
In Games dreht er dann etwas hoch und errecht dann ca. 1500 rpm.
Das hört man zwar, aber als störend würd ichs noch nicht bezeichen.

Ich finde, das er für den Preis einfach super ist.


----------



## henmar (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

also ich hatte den ac 64 LP auch und der war auf voller drehzahl grauenhaft laut. mit dem adapter von meinem noctua lüfter konnte ich den dann aber auf eine erträgliche lautstärke drosseln. mein rat: finger weg von dem ding!


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Er soll zumindest leiser sein wie der boxed Kühler und alle anderen Modelle in der Lüftergrösse und Preisklasse.


----------



## Lee (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Der AC Freezer ist vorallem eins: Spottbillig
Und für den Preis ist der verdammt gut. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sehr leise, bei Last dreht er je nach Prozessor auf und stößt bei heißen Prozessoren bald an seine Grenze. Für CPU´s mit etwa 95 Watt TDP aber mehr als ausreichend und weitaus besser und leiser als der Boxed Staubsauger.


----------



## darkycold (11. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

warum hast den AC 64 pro denn nicht via pwm angeschlossen und schön om Mainboard oder speedfan gedrosselt?


----------



## Hyper1on (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Postings.

Werde wohl erstmal den Heatpipekühler des Athlon 64 X2 6400+ draufbauen.

Was die Lautstärke angeht stört mich das nicht weiter, das bei weitem lauteste an meinem System dürfte wohl die Nvidia 9800GX2 sein, da macht der CPU-Kühler den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## henmar (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welcher Boxed-Kühler für Phenom II X4 945*



darkycold schrieb:


> warum hast den AC 64 pro denn nicht via pwm angeschlossen und schön om Mainboard oder speedfan gedrosselt?


ich rede von diesem kühler hier:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP
der hat keinen pwm-anschluss und ist somit nicht regelbar


----------

